# 32 Lashed boot - Slippery on hard snow/ice



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

My new 32 Lashed FT boot fits great and I really like the boot except one thing. The sole traction really sucks. I fell more walking around then riding last few times out. I felt like I was on skates when walking on hard snow or icy spots.

Because it has single mold sole that is one piece, it's very slippery on hard snow and ice. I really want to keep them because they fit me so well. 

Has anyone else had similar issues with their boots? Is there anything I can do to make the sole have more grip/better traction?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Heel-toe it.

I have an older model of that boot in a women's. If your gait is shuffley the sole tends to slip more.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ice is slippery:icon_scratch:

Maybe snowboarding isn't for you?

TT


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Heel-toe it.
> 
> I have an older model of that boot in a women's. If your gait is shuffley the sole tends to slip more.



Thanks for the suggestion but I don't think changing the way I walk will help 100% of the time.

There were few times I kept slipping when I was on the lift line with my board strapped in on my left foot. I can't heel-toe it when trying to go side ways.


----------



## hoqay (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 32 Lashed as well, and I agree with you. They do feel quite slippery sometimes.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Ice is slippery:icon_scratch:
> 
> Maybe snowboarding isn't for you?
> 
> TT



You like sliding around on ice while walking? I prefer sliding around when riding on my board instead


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm sure they are all different year to year, but I have some Lashed and TM-Twos, and try to pick the Lashed for hiking days as they have a much more agressive tread.

This has got me thinking I wonder if they injected fiberglass or glass into the foam on boots you could take advantage of snow tire technology? :dunno:


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

snowman55 said:


> My new 32 Lashed FT boot fits great and I really like the boot except one thing. The sole traction really sucks. I fell more walking around then riding last few times out. I felt like I was on skates when walking on hard snow or icy spots.
> 
> Because it has single mold sole that is one piece, it's very slippery on hard snow and ice. I really want to keep them because they fit me so well.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar issues with their boots? Is there anything I can do to make the sole have more grip/better traction?


Yup. My son and I both have 32's. Luckily for me it hasn't happened even tho I def notice it, but my son has fallen numerous times in the lift line for no apparent reason. I like the way they fit, but at times this can be nagging as hell, let alone embarrassing!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowman55 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I don't think changing the way I walk will help 100% of the time.
> 
> There were few times I kept slipping when I was on the lift line with my board strapped in on my left foot. I can't heel-toe it when trying to go side ways.


Oh. I thought from your post you meant when walking, not skating also. I don't recall that happening to me but I have an older model so perhaps it's a different tread.

Hope you find a solution!


----------



## hvalley76 (Oct 17, 2007)

Snow tires get their grip from a process called siping. Cutting small slices across the tread. Maybe you could get a razor knife & try it on the sole? I would think you would have better luck if the sole is rubber and not hard plastic.

Disclaimer. I don't have these boots, have never experienced this problem, or tried this solution so please don't go cut up your boots because of me! Just an idea.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hvalley76 said:


> Snow tires get their grip from a process called siping. Cutting small slices across the tread. Maybe you could get a razor knife & try it on the sole? I would think you would have better luck if the sole is rubber and not hard plastic.
> 
> Disclaimer. I don't have these boots, have never experienced this problem, or tried this solution so please don't go cut up your boots because of me! Just an idea.


I am aware of winter tire technology. In addition to siping, higher end tires also have a softer rubber with glass in it to act as very small studs (which works and is what I was referring to).


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

I had a pair of Lashed boots for 2 years, wearing them almost daily. It must have been a different tread back then because i had excellent traction everywhere i went. i think it has to do with your way of walking though, because i never have problems walking on snow/ice. even in cowboy boots (which i wear almost everyday)


----------



## JordanRailing (Jan 26, 2013)

Actually Ive had some trouble with slipping with mine. Changing my foot strike really did improve the overall grip but on some ice there's not much you can do. Never had trouble with it while skating though.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I was hiking today in my 32 focus boots and started slipping while the other 2 guys were fine. Definately a good point being raised here.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a pair and ive never noticed it. Unfortunately, now that I've read this ill definitely slip the next time out.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Been using 32 for years and I know what you're talking about but luckily for you the solution is simple. When they make the boots they use a foam rubber for the tread. It makes them slippery when new just like when foam rubber is new in hip waders or water shoes for fishing, (yes I fish). The solution is this, you gotta scuff the bottoms up and get that slippery shine off the tread. It's easy to do, walk on pavement and drag your feet a bit. Once you scuff up the treads they work much better. The foam rubber is not the best for traction but it is the best for weight savings. 

In short go put those on and use some concrete to scuff em up so the bottoms aren't shiny anymore. It helps, but for hiking I prefer my burtons over my 32's. Still try that first and see if it improves.


----------

